

New youtube UI by yet another Silicon Valley programmer - y4m4
http://www.kiwifruut.com/
One of my good friends launched this yesterday please, provide your feedbacks.
======
y4m4
<http://kiwifruut.tumblr.com/> \- official blog post.

